

Why Is America Dotted with Giant, Concrete Arrows? - Petiver
http://www.citylab.com/work/2015/02/why-is-america-dotted-with-giant-concrete-arrows/385472

======
fennecfoxen
Parts of America are also dotted with giant concrete Christmas-tree icons, but
the aviation involved with those is a little less benign.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_tree_(aviation)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_tree_\(aviation\))

------
hoopism
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6453401](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6453401)

Previous discussion

------
shirro
I like that in old Superman comics he would use one of these giant arrows as a
key to the fortress of solitude. Only someone with super strength could gain
entry.

At the time I first read a reprint of an old Superman with the aircraft arrow
they had probably been obsolete for decades, which like English police boxes
just seems to make them more magical.

